# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Terremoto Haiti

## Xuquer

Hola compañeros, me gustaria poner un granito de arena para poder ayudar a estas personas de Haiti que han sufrido esta inmensa catástrofe. Existen distintas entidades bancarias donde poder realizar nuestra transferencia, yo ya la he hecho.

http://www.cruzroja.es/portal/page?_...chema=PORTAL30

salu2  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sirimiri

Si, yo tambien la he hecho. Da pena ver como la naturaleza se ceba siempre con los mas desfavorecidos, que pobre gente, que impotencia.

----------


## Salut

Si alguien cree que está capacitado para ello, recordad que el dinero no sirve de nada sin un buen apoyo logístico y de personal para la reconstrucción. 

En otros lugares donde han ocurrido catástrofes, gracias a la buena organización social preexistente se distribuyó la ayuda humanitaria en un abrir y cerrar de ojos. En el caso de Haití, estamos viendo en los telediarios que hay gravísimos problemas de distribución.

Quienes podais, apuntaos a cooperantes!!  (recomiendo Ingeniería Sin Fronteras)

----------


## Xuquer

> Si alguien cree que está capacitado para ello, recordad que el dinero no sirve de nada sin un buen apoyo logístico y de personal para la reconstrucción. 
> 
> En otros lugares donde han ocurrido catástrofes, gracias a la buena organización social preexistente se distribuyó la ayuda humanitaria en un abrir y cerrar de ojos. En el caso de Haití, estamos viendo en los telediarios que hay gravísimos problemas de distribución.
> 
> Quienes podais, apuntaos a cooperantes!!  (recomiendo Ingeniería Sin Fronteras)



De acuerdo, tienes razón, pero eso despues de salvar unas cuantas vidas ¿no? ahora no se puede pensar en infraestructuras... o si,pero lo primero es ayudar, cada cual lo que su bolsillo o su solidaridad le permita.

----------


## Luján

> De acuerdo, tienes razón, pero eso despues de salvar unas cuantas vidas ¿no? ahora no se puede pensar en infraestructuras... o si,pero lo primero es ayudar, cada cual lo que su bolsillo o su solidaridad le permita.


Las dos cosas van de la mano. Se necesita dinero para poder enviar la ayuda humanitaria e infraestructuras para poder repartirla. Pero estas infraestructuras también necesitan de dinero para crearlas.

Al final siempre todo es el dinero, poderoso caballero....

----------


## Salut

^^ El dinero no es mas que un recurso financiero. Es condicion necesaria, pero no suficiente.

En muchos paises con el dinero se puede arreglar muy bien una catástrofe. Pero Haití no forma parte de este grupo.


Por cierto, que no es un debate "infraestructuras vs. medicos". Sino de qué es lo más importante ahora. Obviamente lo primero es socorrer -antes que reconstruir-, por lo que lo que hará falta serán médicos, hospitales de campaña, etc. Por eso en mi anterior mensaje hacía referencia a la LOGISTICA.

No existen redes de distribución (y me refiero a nivel de recursos humanos, no de infraestructura). Hace falta precisamente ese tipo de organización. Gente que eche un cable para distribuir, gente que eche un cable para atender a los enfermos. Y eso no se consigue sólo con dinero.

Acordaos de lo que pasó cuando el tsunami: las ONGs acabaron diciendo que recibieron más dinero del que podían gestionar, llegando incluso a pedir que se donara para otras campañas en otros lugares del globo.

Más economía real y menos economía financiera.




PD: Y con esto no digo que no se hagan donativos. Quien no pueda acudir allí a echar un cable (como sería mi caso), obviamente es preferible que haga donativos a que no haga nada.

----------


## FEDE

Totalmente deacuerdo contigo Luján.

----------


## pacome36

es dificil acertar con esto, y respeto todas las opiniones, pero yo tengo claro que lo estan pasando muy mal ahora y que toda alluda sera poca para paliar el sufrimiento que ahora estan pasando.
ya llegara la hora de rectificar o hasta criticar los medios o metodos, ahora toca accion, equivocada o no

----------


## Luján

> ^^ El dinero no es mas que un recurso financiero. Es condicion necesaria, pero no suficiente.
> 
> En muchos paises con el dinero se puede arreglar muy bien una catástrofe. Pero Haití no forma parte de este grupo.
> 
> 
> Por cierto, que no es un debate "infraestructuras vs. medicos". Sino de qué es lo más importante ahora. Obviamente lo primero es socorrer -antes que reconstruir-, por lo que lo que hará falta serán médicos, hospitales de campaña, etc. Por eso en mi anterior mensaje hacía referencia a la LOGISTICA.
> 
> No existen redes de distribución (y me refiero a nivel de recursos humanos, no de infraestructura). Hace falta precisamente ese tipo de organización. Gente que eche un cable para distribuir, gente que eche un cable para atender a los enfermos. Y eso no se consigue sólo con dinero.
> 
> ...


Creo que en el fondo estamos todos de acuerdo. Hacen falta medios para distribuir la ayuda (logística), infraestructuras para que se pueda usar la logística (los aviones estaban aterrizando "de oídas" porque la torre de control del aeropuerto había caído (infraestructuras)), y dinero para que esas logística e infraestructura se ponga en funcionamiento (hay que pagar el combustible de los aviones, a la fábrica de las plantas depuradoras móviles, a empresas farmacéuticas, etc.)

Al final todo hace falta.

----------


## Salut

^^ Efectivamente, hace falta todo. 

Sólo quería puntualizar que generalmente nos volcamos con los medios financieros, cuando al final las ONGs no tienen medios técnicos suficientes para gestionar ese dineral. De allí el llamamiento a que, quien pueda aportar su ayuda "in situ", muchísimo mejor  :Smile:

----------

